# Flowering Nirvana K2.



## Diseased Strain

17 days flowering now. Going to get a new camera so I can get the good close up in focus bud shots for next time.


----------



## Diseased Strain

The other one pic. that didnt realy suck.


----------



## brainwreck

cool colors, but i know one thing: i will never buy seeds from Nirvana, i know the guy personally, he was a member on a growboard where i was a member to, he's a big cheater.

greetz


----------



## Weeddog

nice bud you got happenen there...


----------



## Diseased Strain

Thanks for the tid bit Brainwreck. All I can say about them so far, is it's better then bag seed for 20 bucks. <shrug>

Do explain the cheating part. 
The seeds were from nirvana but I ordered from Dr. Chronic. You got me interested now. What's up man ? Let us know.


----------



## MarPassion

Great plants DS, really looking good, although the picsa could be better. If you buy a new camera buy one with a macro option. I have a Nikon and i'm very happy with it.

Brainwreck, are you serious? These guys are around for more then 20 years I believe. The seeds are always of good quality, they always germinate good for me. Most of the time 100%.

For the price it's good stuff i must say.


----------



## Diseased Strain

I agree. I dont have one bad thing to say about these beans. No hermies, high female count. And the best growing plants I'v ever had. Maybe other people have had worse luck ?


----------



## Goldie

DS, your babies are PRETTY!

I, too, have heard a lot of mixed reports about Nirvana`s seeds. They run the scale all the way from 1 to 10 on service and quality. Some love `em, some hate `em.


----------



## Diseased Strain

Thanks Goldie ! I hope they keep lookin this good.

Had to go tie a few more plants down tonite. So I took the plants out of the box and got some pictures without all the HID lighting messin the colors up. They came out better I think.


----------



## Diseased Strain

Honestly I didnt mean to..  .. but a bud just droped off in my hand. So I guess I'll just have to smoke this one too.

Man this is already some killer shit. Still 3 - 5 weeks to go.


----------



## brainwreck

me and a friend of mee ordered seeds @ Nirvana's site and never see them, that's the problem, we even payed for them, other friends of me who live in holland, and ordered seeds from him, got them but the most of them didn't sprout and were full of males, those were not quality seeds like you guys had.

greetz


----------



## naimitsukai

damn thats some nice bud you got there, im not really sure what kind of bud im growin right now


----------



## cincy boy

DS that looks really good man I like the color


----------



## Diseased Strain

Thanks guys. My dude called me and told me to come check my plants. (He's the Leg in one of the pic's I posted). I guess, as he puts it, "they got some huge donky dicks on them now". Heh, So I better go take a look. I hear they are filling in realy nice. He wants to cut in like two weeks. But I think they are a bit to sativa for 6 weeks of flowering. I might have to wait the full 8, or more. It's driving me nuts. I had to buy a bag of pot today. Sad.


----------



## Weeddog

Be patient and let it finish.  It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Diseased Strain

Ok, I was in a hurry. It's late. I just stoped by to water them and take a look. I pulled one of the closer branches out and got a pic. The smaller leaves are now frosted white and they are so sticky. Frosty white everywhere all over the buds. With a fruity candy, tickle your nose like a spice rack, kinda weed smell. It's Awsome !

They now stick to everything ! My shirt, my hair, my arms, my fingers, I was comin home like, Please dont let me get pulled over ! I smelled so much like weed by the time I left it was crazy.

The buds are nice and solid and the branches from the bottom to the top has filled in to where you cant see most of the stalks. I picked me another sample to see how they are coming along.
Cant wait.


----------



## Goldie

LOL - GOOD weed!


----------



## brainwreck

looks delicious 

greetz


----------



## Diseased Strain

Thanks. I never thought they would get so big. That branch there is about as tall as two 2L bottles and about around as a soda can. I'm happy with the results so far.


----------



## naimitsukai

nice bud man, looks delicious!


----------



## notthecops

Looking damn good buddy!!


----------

